# Front Bumper Hitch Silverado



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I need to install a 2 inch receiver on the front of my 2003 Silverado 2500HD duramax. This is so I can mount my Swagman Bike rack while pulling my 5th wheel in back. Have any of you installed a receiver on the front. It will have to be sturdy on frame not bumper since bikes and rack weigh about 110 lbs.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Not installed one myself, but seen them after the fact.
Looks like no big deal to install.
Just replaces the front tow hooks and bolts on where the hooks were.
Check www.etrailer.com for the receiver.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Etrailer has them and they are faily inexpensive here is the link:
http://www.etrailer.com/products.asp?model...evrolet&t1=&h=e

I purchased a rear hitch for my DW subaru from them and it bolt on and came with directions.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

rtavi said:


> I need to install a 2 inch receiver on the front of my 2003 Silverado 2500HD duramax.Â <snip> Have any of you installed a receiver on the front.Â [snapback]109646[/snapback]​


The Reese/DrawTite/HiddenHitch front receiver just bolts to the frame up front. On the Burb the front attach point is where the tow hooks attach. There is also a rear attach point. The Silverado is very similar to the Burb, so I'm expecting the installation will be about the same.

There are not a huge number of front receivers that fit. Go for one designed specifically for the vehicle ... I ran into a couple that required the removal of the tow hooks and drilling lots of holes. The Reese/DrawTite/HiddenHitch does NOT require the removal of the tow hooks.

Pay close attention to how high up the bike rack will be relative to the hood. Using the stock Yakima made the bikes high enough that they were a visibility problem. I ended up cutting the rack off by 7" to get the bikes lower down (this mod hasn't been posted yet, but will be soon).

Don't plan on driving at night, as the bikes will be in the way of the headlights.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had one installed on my Suburban about 6 weeks ago and used it for the first time during the PNW Rally. Couldn't have been happier! Worked great and kept the bikes out of the trailer.

Cost about $225 installed.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I installed one on my F150 and use a cargo carrier with it. Haul my generator, honeypot, firewood, etc. Love it.

It's a bit of a pain to install. If I did it again and the installion charge was 50 to 75 dollars, I would pay for the install.

Scott


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Found one at local trailer supply (they ordered it for me for $125 and will install for$30 which I thought was worth not crawling around under truck. Its a 2inch- people use them to anchor winches which can then be swapped from front to back depending on how you are stuck.

Headed for Yellowstone on May 23.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Got one on the '04 Burb and the '02 Sierra. Very easy installation, just bolts on. Found the best price at JCWhitney.com. Mine is the Hidden Hitch brand.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just curious...

When these racks are loaded up, do you see any engine heating issues?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

No engine heating issues for me. I carry four bikes out front. I watch my gauges pretty close too.

The only issue I have had is line if sight obstructions. I have had to remove a seat from a bike before. The way I carry them now, there is some right shoulder line of sight restriction. Doesn't cause too much of a problem though.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> The only issue I have had is line if sight obstructions. I have had to remove a seat from a bike before. [snapback]109928[/snapback]​


We have a front bike rack, but...

...I'm still a bit concered with the fact that the bikes block the headlights somewhat. "But officer, we only drive during the day..."

Also, we have had to reposition our license place in order for it to be legal.

Ed


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We've towed numerous times with 5 bikes on the front and haven't had any overheating or visibility problems.


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Why not just put the receiver on the back of the OB? Had one done for about $250 and welded on the OB. No visibility issues out the fron windshield, and you don't need to spend time cleaning all the dead insects offf of your kids bikes!









Maverick


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> j1mfrog said:
> 
> 
> > The only issue I have had is line if sight obstructions. I have had to remove a seat from a bike before. [snapback]109928[/snapback]​
> ...


Ed...it doesn't need to be moved. The law states you need to have a license plate...not always visable. Do you move your license plate for the Suburban to the back to the Outback when towing? Even today's small utiiity trailers block the license plate.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

maverick said:


> Why not just put the receiver on the back of the OB? Had one done for about $250 and welded on the OB. No visibility issues out the fron windshield, and you don't need to spend time cleaning all the dead insects offf of your kids bikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sway concerns mostly.


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> LarryTheOutback said:
> 
> 
> > j1mfrog said:
> ...


License plate; not an issue in most states, depending on the officer's mood. Lights, however can get you a ticket. I would think it would entirely depend on the severity of the obstruction. If your lights are shining through spokes, I would say no problem...but if your lights are partially covered by wheels then it could be an issue. I have seen front hitches supporting cargo racks carrying all manner of stuff like generators, coolers, etc. that are clearly blocking the lights. Since it could pour down rain at anytime, and most states require lights on when raining, driving durring the daytime only is not going to be a solid defense. The upside is that the citation is probably pretty inexpensive and not likey to affect your insurance/DMV record.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> maverick said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just put the receiver on the back of the OB?Â Had one done for about $250 and welded on the OB.Â No visibility issues out the fron windshield, and you don't need to spend time cleaning all the dead insects offf of your kids bikes!
> ...


Ditto, plus we've found the towing performance much better with the bikes on the front of the TV.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

didnt put on back of outback because after phoning manufacturer they said attaching to frame (not just bumper)wouod void warrenty on frame.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rtavi said:


> didnt put on back of outback because after phoning manufacturer they said attaching to frame (not just bumper)wouod void warrenty on frame.
> [snapback]110462[/snapback]​


I really wouldn't worry too much about the frame falling apart on you.

The metal itself really isn't that thick, but the I beam is pretty strong. I can't imagine a hitch pulling those I beams apart.

I would worry more about the air flow to my radiator and tranny cooler with all that mass in front of it....

Just my $.02

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Remove_B4_Flight said:


> Since it could pour down rain at anytime, and most states require lights on when raining, driving durring the daytime only is not going to be a solid defense. The upside is that the citation is probably pretty inexpensive and not likey to affect your insurance/DMV record.
> [snapback]110169[/snapback]​


Having been born and raised in Oregon I find it strange that I've never heard of this law before. My vehicles have the lights on all the time so this is not an issue, but I'm really interested in know which states require this.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> rtavi said:
> 
> 
> > didnt put on back of outback because after phoning manufacturer they said attaching to frame (not just bumper)wouod void warrenty on frame.
> ...


I figured frame would be ok too but didnt want to give them any way to void warrenty. Hauled 2 bikes from MS to CO and back with no overheating problems even in really scorching weather. Did remove bike seats to improve visibility and to keep them from getting soaked.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

This is one mod that my dh is planning to do to my duramax.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Now that I've got 4000 miles on the front-mounted bike rack I can tell you that it is VERY stable. The only movement we see is on two-lane roads when a semi is coming the other direction; the rack jumps up a bit (pivots slightly within the receiver) ... it takes some getting used to.

We get lots of stares.

Oh ... I should mention that we cut down our Yakima rack by 7-inches to keep the level of the bikes even with the top of the hood. We also use "boomer bars" on the mountain bikes so they sit level on the rack.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ed...those "Boomer Bars" are perfect! I had a heck of a time getting my wifeâ€™s bike on the rack. Apparently the rack MFG's think only menâ€™s bikes will be used.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very interesting Ed
Thanks for the link









Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ed...those "Boomer Bars" are perfect! I had a heck of a time getting my wifeâ€™s bike on the rack. Apparently the rack MFG's think only menâ€™s bikes will be used.


The rack manufacturers have a hard time accomodating the various configurations of tubes, which is why th e"boomer bar" was invented. It's not so much that they design for men's bikes, but rather for _road _ bikes which have the flat top tube.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> rtavi said:
> 
> 
> > didnt put on back of outback because after phoning manufacturer they said attaching to frame (not just bumper)wouod void warrenty on frame.
> ...


I agree. I've had a 4 place bike rack (frame welded 2" receiver hitch) on the back of our OB since we bought it in '02. No sway problems, no frame issues. Regardless of whether you carry them on the front of the TV or the rear of the OB, the important thing is to make sure your mod is safe and secure. Other than that, I think it's just a matter of personal preference as to which spot you choose.


----------

